# The Twelve Dogs Of Christmas



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2019)

Sadie enjoying a little story time with her favorite author. It has Britts in it. LOL



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2019)

Well done!  The glasses are a nice touch!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Well done!  The glasses are a nice touch!



Her eyesight isn't what it used to be, and I have to hold the book/turn the pages because they stick together when she licks them. LOL


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2019)

I like this one. I have a pair of shoes very similar to the ones that dude in the photo was wearing. LOL. I like this set that you have built.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 23, 2019)

Another great one Bill!  Aw Sadie has a Christmas dog scarf too.  Attention to the details   My husband has shoes like yours too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 23, 2019)

Very nice shot.......


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I like this one. I have a pair of shoes very similar to the ones that dude in the photo was wearing. LOL. I like this set that you have built.



Thanks Derrel. I love my Sketchers, on my third pair, light and comfortable. Most of the set is stuff on hand, except the walls, which are designed to be knocked down for storage. They're nothing more then thin Masonite with a 1x2 frame. Nice thing is I can rearrange them quickly to do a corner like this, a straight wall, or a bay wall. Didn't have the room on this set, but I also have an old window, that I can hang.



CherylL said:


> Another great one Bill!  Aw Sadie has a Christmas dog scarf too.  Attention to the details   My husband has shoes like yours too.



Thanks Cheryl. When we're building the set DW keeps asking me isn't this enough???? It's all about the little details, making it look real. Your husband has good taste in shoes. LOL



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shot.......



Thank you sir!


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 23, 2019)

Aww so sweet... such a perfect setting... you should have the fellow  dress as santa ..He would be perfect if your not asking tooo much! lol


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Aww so sweet... such a perfect setting... you should have the fellow  dress as santa ..He would be perfect if your not asking tooo much! lol



Thank you. Well I'm unfortunately a little more "chubby and plump" then I should be but at least my "belly doesn't shake like a bowl full of jelly when I laugh".


----------



## Flying Panda (Nov 23, 2019)

Great image Bill - very creative! 
Since your eyeglasses are situated on your forehead and Sadie' eyeglasses are properly positioned on her snout, I can only assume that she is the one reading to you. I therefore deduce, that she either speaks english or you are able to understand K9.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 23, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Aww so sweet... such a perfect setting... you should have the fellow  dress as santa ..He would be perfect if your not asking tooo much! lol
> ...


You look just fine... but i was relating to your features and hair color...and probably blue eyes..


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> Great image Bill - very creative!
> Since your eyeglasses are situated on your forehead and Sadie' eyeglasses are properly positioned on her snout, I can only assume that she is the one reading to you. I therefore deduce, that she either speaks english or you are able to understand K9.



Thank you. We take turns, sometimes she has to help me with big words.  Actually the communication is a little of both, though I suspect there are times when we both play dumb so we can ignore the other. 



Photo Lady said:


> You look just fine... but i was relating to your features and hair color...and probably blue eyes..



LOL, features maybe, hair color only white on the sides, mostly non existent on the top, and the eyes are hazel.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 23, 2019)

And if Smoke smokes a pipe even better...question ..if this is you...who took the photo?


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 23, 2019)

Great set and fun picture, even my cats approve and they are picky.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> And if Smoke smokes a pipe even better...question ..if this is you...who took the photo?



Nope no smoke for me. Had to give all that up several years ago, seems breathing became more important.

A little background on the shot. Camera was on a tripod, aperture and focus locked in with timer set. All the DW had to do was push the button and walk around to the side with a treat, to make it seem like Sadie was looking at the book. In reality she was focused on the treat she knew was coming.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 24, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > And if Smoke smokes a pipe even better...question ..if this is you...who took the photo?
> ...


wow winner all the way... fabulous !!


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 25, 2019)

Lovely pic! Would you be surprised if I said I use to have shoes just like the one's in the picture?


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 25, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Lovely pic! Would you be surprised if I said I use to have shoes just like the one's in the picture?



Thank you. It's no wonder the shoes are popular. I'm on the third pair exact same shoe, they are so comfortable.


----------



## Winona (Nov 25, 2019)

Great photo!


----------

